# Reihenfolge Filter



## Angelliese (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Morgen kommt mein Compactsieve 2.
Will dann endlich meinen provisorischen Filter ab-bzw. umbauen.

Plane dann: 

Pumpe/Skimmer zu UV-Lampe 35W zum Compactsieve 2 dann 1. Filtertonne 240l mit Helix, dann 2. Filtertonne mit Helix, dann 3. Filtertonne mit Helix, zurück in den Teich (Fallhöhe des gefilterten Wassers ca. 1m bis Wasseroberfläche)

Habe für jede Tonne 100l Helix.
Allerdings hab ich nur 100l schwimmend und 200 schwebend. Also was packe ich in welche Tonne? Im Moment habe ich schwimmend in Tonne 3. Soll ich die da lassen?
Tonne 1 oder 2 belüften? Wie kriege ich da sonst Bewegung rein?

Nehme gerne Tipps an.

Gruß
stefan


----------



## koi.sl2006 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Hallo Stefan, 

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe dann schickst du dein Wasser nach der Pumpe/Skimmer direkt zur UV-Lampe dass ist nicht so Effekttief da das wasser schmutziger ist als wenn es schon gefiltert ist.
UV-Lampe immer zum Schluss eines Filters einbauen, also erst Filtern dann die UV-Lampe. Aber auch nur wenn man RWE oder so reich machen will. 
Belüften tu ich jede Filterkammer, aber von dem Bewegtem Helix halte ich persönlich gar nix.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

@ Angelliese-Stefan,
du hast bestimmt eine pepumpte Version (CS 2) - deshalb passt die Anordnung der UVC schon - vor dem CS.
Allerdings würde ich noch eine weitere mech. Feinfilterung vor dem __ Hel-X einbauen - ich denke das was den CS verlässt ist trotzdem noch ziemlich verschmutzt.
Ich pers. hätte eine Tonne noch der Feinfiltrierung gewidmet - 2 Tonnen mit Plastik reichen doch bei deiner Teichgröße.

Gruß Nori


----------



## newbee (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*



Nori schrieb:


> @ Angelliese-Stefan,
> du hast bestimmt eine pepumpte Version (CS 2) - deshalb passt die Anordnung der UVC schon - vor dem CS.
> Allerdings würde ich noch eine weitere mech. Feinfilterung vor dem Hel-X einbauen - ich denke das was den CS verlässt ist trotzdem noch ziemlich verschmutzt.
> Ich pers. hätte eine Tonne noch der Feinfiltrierung gewidmet - 2 Tonnen mit Plastik reichen doch bei deiner Teichgröße.
> ...



Ich kann Stefan nur recht geben mit der UVC.

Die UVC arbeitet wirkungsvoller am ENDE der Filterkette


----------



## koi.sl2006 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Danke Hans,

die meisten wiesen anscheinend gar nicht wie eine UV-Lampe am besten funktioniert.
Ich hätte mich aber dazu nicht mehr geäußert, da ich das hier nicht anders gewohnt bin im Forum.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Du musst mir mal vormachen, wie die UVC am Ende der Filterkette, wenn das Wasser also nur noch per Schwerkraft dahinplätschert durch so einen kleinen 1,5" Anschluß fliesen soll.

Deshalb muss man hier einen Unterschied zwischen Schwerkraft und gepumpter Filterversion machen.

Die Schwerkraftler haben ihre Pumpe ja in der letzten Filterkammer (Pumpenkammer) und pumpen zum Teich zurück - logisch kann ich dann den UVC hier einbauen.
Bei der gepumpten Filtervariante muss der UVC dahin wo noch Pumpendruck ansteht - und das ist nur vor dem CS (oder halt vor dem Filter).

Gruß Nori (aber ihr EXPERTEN wisst das ja sicher ...)


----------



## koi.sl2006 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Hei du Experte dass Wasser soll langsam an der UV-Lampe vorbei, schon mahl was von Verweildauer gehört, den Rest kannst du dir hoffendlich denken.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Hi,



aaaalso, ich habe meine UVC auch nach dem gepumpten Filter!  

Allerdings im Bypass............... 

Ansonsten hat Nori schon recht, das die UVC nach der Pumpe kommen soll............ :smoki

Und ich bin KEIN EXPERTE, aber es funktioniert...............


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Langsam oder ÖFTER!

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Mal ne Frage zu dieser Fachsimpelei,
Was bringt mir den die UVC am Ende der Filterkette?
Nach meinen Verständnis wird doch da alles Biologische abgetötet und zB Schwebealgen fangen duch das absterben an zuverklumpen, aber wenn ich diese dann unfiltriert in den Teich zurückschiebe gehen sie doch da wieder in Nährstoffe für den Teich über 
Werden aber die Schwebealgen gleich nach der Pumpe gekillt und dann per Vorfilterung ausgeschieden können sie doch gar keine Nährstoffe mehr frei setzen und auch garnicht nachfolgendes Filtermaterial vertopfen.
Des weiteren machen doch die aus den Filter gelösten Bakis auch im Teich ihre Arbeit weiter, aber wenn sie Tot sind treiben sie dann nur bis zur Zersetzung bzw den wieder einsaugen in den Filterkreis, was ja auch eine Trübung des Wasser nach sich ziehen kann???

Lass mich aber gern eines besseres belehren.

mfg René
Edit:
wir haben keine UVC oder ähnliches da wir keine Schwebealgen haben und auch kaum Schwebstoffe im Wasser, von daher interresiert mich eine klare Begründung warum vor oder nach schon etwas ausführlicher und nicht alla 


> die meisten wiesen anscheinend gar nicht wie eine UV-Lampe am besten funktioniert.
> Ich hätte mich aber dazu nicht mehr geäußert, da ich das hier nicht anders gewohnt bin im Forum.


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

@ René:
So ist es - zumal der TE ja einen CS hat.
Wenn ich meinen UVC anschalte habe ich nach einem Tag bereits dicke Algenklumpen im Spaltsieb hängen, die man ohne UVC nicht hat - und diese werden dem Wasserkreislauf entzogen - was ja anzustreben ist.

... aber diese "Falschaufstellung" des UVC ist vermutlich daran Schuld, dass ich glasklares Wasser habe und das Problem von Algen und Wassertrübung nur hier aus dem Forum kenne ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Hi René,

leider konnte mir noch niemand sagen, wie lange es dauert bis die Schwebealgen verklumpen und da sie (wegen ihrer Größe) eh nicht im normalen Filter gehalten werden können, Vlieser lassen wir mal außen vor, ist da die Position der UVC erst mal egal............... 

Und da ein Großteil der Filterbakkis soweit ich weiß, eh Substratgebunden ist, sonst bräuchten wir ja kein Filtermaterial, werden da nach dem Filter "nur" tote Bakkis gebrutzelt........... 

Ansonsten kann ich nur auf dieses Thema hinweisen, ist m.M.n. mal ganz Interessant 

Und da ich grad nochmal das Thema aktualisiert habe:



			
				Nori schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich meinen UVC anschalte habe ich nach einem Tag bereits dicke Algenklumpen im Spaltsieb hängen



Hat man hier schon mal einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

mmm das ist irgend wie nicht befriedigend.
Auf unserem Siebfilter 300er sind auch alle Paar Tage ein paar vereinzelte Algenreste + dem Rest was so von Skimmer und Co. eingesaugt wird. Also ob da die UV- Lampe bei dir oder die normale UV-Strahlung der Sonne eine Rolle bei uns spielt wer weiss dat schon so genau 
Aber diese Aussage macht mich schon sehr stutzig:


> Und da ein Großteil der Filterbakkis soweit ich weiß, eh Substratgebunden ist, sonst bräuchten wir ja kein Filtermaterial, werden da nach dem Filter "nur" tote Bakkis gebrutzel


Wenn die so Substratgebunden sind wie kommen die dann in den Teich bzw Filter, also selbst solche Starterkits in irgend welchen Flaschen dürften ja dann nicht funktionieren.
Denn die dort drinn überlebenden Bakis müssten sich ja an der Flasche festhalten, demendsprechend würde man also nur tote reinkippen  
Ich denke schon das die kleinen auf Wanderschaft gehen und sich im gesamten Teichfiltersystem ansiedeln von daher glaube ich auch das die Teile lebend in einer UV gegrillt werden. 
und selbst wen da nur noch tote Bakis rauskommen, wozu dann noch die UV 

Werde mir aber gleich das andere Thema reinziehen, evtl. geht mir ja dann ein Licht auf, wofür diese Lampe gut sein kann und ob besser vor oder nach dem Filter, evtl. ja sogar beides.
Auf jedenfall leuchtet es mir ein das der durchfluß nicht zu hoch sein sollte damit auch wirklich alles gegrillt wird.
Man da denke ich doch gleich an ein lecker Steak 

Gruß rené


----------



## Angelliese (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Hi,
irgendwie ging meine Eigentliche Frage zur Helix Reihenfolge unter:?
Habe zur Lage meines UV Lichts eigentlich keine Alternative als vor dem Compactsieve aber was dann? Helix schwimmen, schwebend, schwebend oder schweb, schweb, schwimm,
oder wie???
Ab welcher Wassertemperatur kann den UV abgeschaltet werden?
Schönes Wochenende noch.
Hier regnet es schon den ganzen Tag, meine Fische sind schon völlig nass!!


----------



## Olli.P (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe nach meinem Siebfilter 3 Kammern mit __ Hel-X bewegt und die letzte ist Ruhend fast randvoll befüllt.

Bewegt wird mein Hel-X mit einer Air Pump 8000 und den großen Belüfterkugeln. 

Die Menge an Hel-X pro Kammer solltest du am besten durch langsames einfüllen im Betrieb selbst feststellen. :smoki

Und meine UVC ist von April bis ca. Okt. in Betrieb. Ich schalte sie meistens ab einer Wassertemp. von 15° und steigend ein.


----------



## Angelliese (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Hi Olli,
na das sind doch mal knackige antworten. 
Danke


----------



## tolldiving (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Reihenfolge Filter*

Hallo angelliese,

Da Du das Helx, ruhend in der letzten Tonne zur feinfiltration nutzt, wäre es vorteilhaft wenn der Auslauf der letzten Tonne oben sitzt und der Einlauf unten.
Zusätzlich eine beschwerte filtermedienauflage oben aufs Helx, damit die Teile auch da bleiben wo sie sollen. Unten in der Tonne oberhalb des Ablaufs auch eine Lage filtermedienauflage einsetzen.
So kannst du den mulm über den Auslauf einfach entsorgen.

Viele gruesse,Rudi


----------

